# Depressing Thread of Tragedies



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

My parents were survivors of a genocidal dictator Pol Pot of Cambodia known as the "Killing Field".

They fled to a United Nations refugee camp in Thailand where the Thais mistreated Cambodians due to generations of ethnic tensions between the two countries.

I was born in one of those refugee camps, and became a "stateless" child as the United Nations would call it. Although I was born in Thailand, that didn't make me a Thai citizen, but according to international law, being born in a refugee camp, I'm the citizen of my parent's home country. However I have never set foot in Cambodia and I am living in the US now.

That's about it, along with the post-dramatic stress I sometime get from my parent's experiences. In this situation, a child relives the parents' experiences even though the child never experienced those events first handed by hearing graphic stories over and over.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

My parents almost let me die when i was a baby


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> My parents almost let me die when i was a baby


My father tried to kill me...so I guess we're even there. Hooray for the living dead! :crazy:


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

@NoelleShanice Wow. I've never heard of PTSD from a parent's experience. That's awful. It's scary how vivid your imagination can become. My mother always told me stories of how she and her family were hunted in their own country. My grandfather was distant family with the leader of the country who later became a corrupt wannabe dictator. Because my grandfather was part of the military and the country was in rebellion, the military turned on him and he and his family (my mom) had to flee to the states. He was later murdered when I was 6, but it was made to seem like an accident. I often had nightmares that they'd come murder me too because I was related, but I've long gotten over that now and the country is peaceful again, so I think the murderers have gotten over it too...hopefully.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> @_NoelleShanice_ Wow. I've never heard of PTSD from a parent's experience. That's awful. It's scary how vivid your imagination can become. My mother always told me stories of how she and her family were hunted in their own country. My grandfather was distant family with the leader of the country who later became a corrupt wannabe dictator. Because my grandfather was part of the military and the country was in rebellion, the military turned on him and he and his family (my mom) had to flee to the states. He was later murdered when I was 6, but it was made to seem like an accident. I often had nightmares that they'd come murder me too because I was related, but I've long gotten over that now and the country is peaceful again, so I think the murderers have gotten over it too...hopefully.


PTSD from Cambodia's killing fields affects kids who were never there - Press-Telegram I can't find the scientific journal for it, but this article mentions the effects of PTSD being passed onto the children. Although these memories aren't mine, but are of my parents, I can vividly picture people being tortured, bodies being throw into ditches, being buried alive, being hit by pitch axes and shovels.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> My father tried to kill me...so I guess we're even there. Hooray for the living dead! :crazy:


Hence the name "Pete The Lich" formerly "Pete The Zombie"


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I went thru some shit and experienced my fair pair of miserie but it's not like anyone put a gun to my head/knife in my stomach or anything like that.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Epicestname said:


> I went thru some shit and experienced my fair pair of miserie but it's not like anyone put a gun to my head/knife in my stomach or anything like that.


It seems like misery is a side effect of being human.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> This isn't really an advice seeking thread, but I suppose it can be given to lift the mood a little. Just knowing that you're not alone in any of the tragedies you've experienced/are currently experiencing is enough advice for me.
> 
> I'll go first. Basically, feel free to list your personal tragedies/how you cope/how you overcame/ect. (just what you feel comfortable sharing) and see how you're not alone...hopefully.
> 
> ...


Uhm. Well. Both of my grandma's committed suicide. I saw my best friend jump in front of a truck. I have almost had my head cut off several times. I have almost lost my legs. I've been beaten up and ganged up on.

I know a Buddhist lady who saw 9/11 and I meditate with her so she doesn't feel so alone...


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

omniblade said:


> Uhm. Well. Both of my grandma's committed suicide. I saw my best friend jump in front of a truck. I have almost had my head cut off several times. I have almost lost my legs. I've been beaten up and ganged up on.
> 
> I know a Buddhist lady who saw 9/11 and I meditate with her so she doesn't feel so alone...


My cousin committed suicide. But I didn't really know him, so it didn't really affect me. Once again, my family gave me shit for being so "heartless" at his funeral. :dry:

I never jumped in front of a truck or seen anyone else do so, but I have been hit by a car...twice. _Assholes! Watch for pedestrians! _:frustrating:

I also don't have experience with attempted decapitation...but I'm with you in the ganged up and jumped department. :happy:


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> My cousin committed suicide. But I didn't really know him, so it didn't really affect me. Once again, my family gave me shit for being so "heartless" at his funeral. :dry:
> 
> I never jumped in front of a truck or seen anyone else do so, but I have been hit by a car...twice. _Assholes! Watch for pedestrians! _:frustrating:
> 
> I also don't have experience with attempted decapitation...but I'm with you in the ganged up and jumped department. :happy:



Ah, I have been hit by a car too in a back road ... while wearing bright orange... Person wasn't paying attention...


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for being brave enough to contribute to my thread. I also want to shout out to all those people who reached out to me via PMs. Thank you for sharing your experiences with me. I am even more certain now than ever - _We_ are *not* alone. Thanks for helping me realize it. roud:


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

The truth goes on undiscovered by some of the people who fight to protect it in their sanctity of lies brought on by the undiscovery of said truths. It spits on the achievements of activists throughout the past century that even these people hold in high esteem. The effects of the lack of discovery remain, including my own existence.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Tenacity said:


> The truth goes on undiscovered by some of the people who fight to protect it in their sanctity of lies brought on by the undiscovery of said truths. It spits on the achievements of activists throughout the past century that even these people hold in high esteem. The effects of the lack of discovery remain, including my own existence.


That's deep. That is very, *very* deep.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Tenacity said:


> The truth goes on undiscovered by some of the people who fight to protect it in their sanctity of lies brought on by the undiscovery of said truths. It spits on the achievements of activists throughout the past century that even these people hold in high esteem. The effects of the lack of discovery remain, including my own existence.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> - 9/11 Survivor (witnessed first hand)


I am just wondering, where were you exactly when the first plane hit? Were you inside one of the WTC towers, or in building 7? What did you do right after the first plane hit? Where were you at the time the second plane hit?

I am asking these questions, because I get the feeling that you are exaggerating your misery. If you are (meaning: if you weren't inside any of the buildings that were destroyed or inside the aircraft involved) I reckon you're being disrespectful to the people who were actually involved and lost their lives, limbs or minds.

I mean, surely you agree that not everyone who was in the city that 9/11 morning should consider themselves to be a 9/11 survivor - just because they were (relatively) close to the buildings that were attacked?


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> I am just wondering, where were you exactly when the first plane hit? Were you inside one of the WTC towers, or in building 7? What did you do right after the first plane hit? Where were you at the time the second plane hit?
> 
> I am asking these questions, because I get the feeling that you are exaggerating your misery. If you are (meaning: if you weren't inside any of the buildings that were destroyed or inside the aircraft involved) I reckon you're being disrespectful to the people who were actually involved and lost their lives, limbs or minds.
> 
> I mean, surely you agree that not everyone who was in the city that 9/11 morning should consider themselves to be a 9/11 survivor - just because they were (relatively) close to the buildings that were attacked?


I mean no disrespect to others, but I'd like to keep these details to myself. It's a touchy subject for me.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> I mean no disrespect to others, but I'd like to keep these details to myself. It's a touchy subject for me.


Your post did inspire me to watch _September Clues_ on YouTube. Controversial stuff.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Bear987 said:


> What are you trying to say?


I'm saying what I mean in this case. Some of the self fulfilling prophecies that some of us use put down the things we believe in and want to prosper.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Tenacity said:


> I'm saying what I mean in this case. Some of the self fulfilling prophecies that some of us use put down the things we believe in and want to prosper.


I don't understand what you're saying. What self-fulfilling prophecies render ineffective what we believe in and how does that work? Also, the last part of your sentence has no subject; who wants to prosper and what does that have to do with the self-fulfilling prophecies?

Maybe I am losing my mind, but your posts do not seem to make any sense. They consist of all-English words, but there's no coherency to them and therefore no meaning - at least in my eyes.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

Seeing the effects on my Mother after having two stillborn children in a row.

The things I've been through in life can't compare.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Bear987 said:


> I don't understand what you're saying. What self-fulfilling prophecies render ineffective what we believe in and how does that work? Also, the last part of your sentence has no subject; who wants to prosper and what does that have to do with the self-fulfilling prophecies?
> 
> Maybe I am losing my mind, but your posts do not seem to make any sense. They consist of all-English words, but there's no coherency to them and therefore no meaning - at least in my eyes.


Self fulfilling prophecies referring to people expecting one thing to happen; so that one thing happens through their hands.

One example of what I'm talking about is someone that goes to church but also possesses the self fulfilling prophecy that they're going to fail out of school. Say they go and pray, make a mediocre effort, and don't really try their hardest but believe they did, and eventually fail out... Then what?

People wanting each other to prosper; their relationships with other people, their career goals..Whatever it is. I'm speaking abstractly.


----------

